# Mini Cheese Cakes Recipe



## Sterling (Nov 16, 2007)

These little mini cheese cakes are so easy and fun to do up, I have made up three batches for family and friends since last weekend. Heres a couple of pics of the ones I did up last night. Trust me they look so much better in real time! And OMG they're YUMMY!!!












Miniature Cheesecakes

2 - 8 oz. pkg. of Philly Cream Cheese

3/4 c. sugar

2 eggs

1 tbsp. lemon juice

1 tsp. vanilla extract

vanilla wafers

1 can cherry pie filling (or whatever fruit filling you prefer)

Line muffin tins with paper cupcake liners. Place 1 vanilla wafer in bottom of each liner. Combine remaining ingredients except cherry pie filling; mix well. Spoon mixture into liners. Bake 30 minutes at 350 degrees (preheat oven). Let cool well and remove liners. Place small spoonful of filling into sunken spot of cheesecake.

Yields 12 cupcakes

Hint: The original recipe calls to bake them for 20 minutes but in my oven they're not done by then. So when you first do them watch after 20 minutes to see which time is good for your oven.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing..those look YUMMY and cheesecake is my favorite along with everyone else in our family. GIving them a try today or tomorrow. Corinne


----------



## Bassett (Nov 16, 2007)

I've made these many many times over the years, but not for quite a while. Thanks for reminding me. I'll have to make some again. They are so yummy and easy. I feel like I could take a bite right out of the computer screen they look so real in your pictures.





Not to hijack your thread Cheyenne but speaking of cheesecake, have any of you tried that new cheescake filling that comes in a tub like cool whip. All you have to do is dump it in a graham cracker pie crust (I buy ready made ones) and it is instant. You have a cheescake in the time it takes to dump. Can eat it immediately. My granddaughter says "Any dessert tonight Grandma?" I say "sure" and jump up and we have cheesecake right now. Comes in Chocolate and regular.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 16, 2007)

Corinne...let me know how you like them.

Bonnie...I'll have to look for that cheesecake in a tube. Hubby would definitely like that!!! And hey...if it's easy, I'm game!!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks and sounds terrific! And I have some extra time tomorrow...



I love cheesecake.


----------



## Bassett (Nov 16, 2007)

Sterling said:


> Corinne...let me know how you like them.
> Bonnie...I'll have to look for that cheesecake in a tube. Hubby would definitely like that!!! And hey...if it's easy, I'm game!!




Sorry hon you won't find it in a tube.



It is in a tub.


----------



## sams (Nov 16, 2007)

looks good i will definatly try to make them (when no one else is around



)


----------



## Leeana (Nov 16, 2007)

Speaking of Cheese Cake ..

Next time your driving by an Arbys you have to stop and try their new cheesecake bites! Mhhh, im not even a cheese cake person but those things are gooood.

The cheesecake inside the little bites are melted and the crust is around the bites. You get this raspberry dipping sauce *drool*. I have to admit, i have become addicted


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 16, 2007)

Thank You !!!!

I think I can do this





*what else would/could you use besides canned Cherries?


----------



## Vertical Limit (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks...sounds great!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 16, 2007)

<*what else would/could you use besides canned Cherries?>

I guess you could use Arby's raspberry dipping sauce!!!!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 16, 2007)

I was just at Arbys yesterday, and didnt see those advertised..DARN IT..I would of bought them


----------



## Sterling (Nov 16, 2007)

You can use any pie filling...blueberry, apple topping strudel topping etc..... Or you can do it up "nekked". Taste good either way! Very yummy...but the fillings give it that festive ambiance.


----------



## tigeresss (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm going to make some of these tomorrow! I'm quite excited! I hope I am right to assume you mean 350 degrees F and not 350 degrees C...


----------



## Sterling (Nov 16, 2007)

tigeresss said:


> I'm going to make some of these tomorrow! I'm quite excited! I hope I am right to assume you mean 350 degrees F and not 350 degrees C...


----------



## Denise (Nov 16, 2007)

Now this is a recipe I can handle





I'm going to give these a try this weekend.


----------



## CyndiM (Nov 17, 2007)

Could the paper liners be left on? I'd like to make these to take to a friend and it would seem easier to leave the papers on so she could put them out to serve or keep some for a day or two. Also are they the mini cup cake pans and liners or the regular ones? I know it sounds like I don't know anything. OH! Sometimes I DO!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 17, 2007)

I love these things! I had totally forgotten about them!! They just might be part of my Thanksgiving dinner this year now that you've reminded me of them. A couple of things I've used to top them off (in addition to the cherry pie filling) is shaved chocolate and I've put orange marmalade on some. Yummy anyway you do them. Oh well......I knew I've have to make another trip to the store before Thursday.





ETA - Oh yeah.....and blueberry pie filling too.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 17, 2007)

CyndiM said:


> Could the paper liners be left on? I'd like to make these to take to a friend and it would seem easier to leave the papers on so she could put them out to serve or keep some for a day or two. Also are they the mini cup cake pans and liners or the regular ones? I know it sounds like I don't know anything. OH! Sometimes I DO!


Yes you can leave the paper liners on. However if you keep the liners on, I'd top them after you remove the liner....as it can get messy trying to remove the lining cup while filling is dribbling down the side. lol....

You use the regular cup cake tins and liners. I've noticed that the Vanilla Wafers have shrunk thru the years tho! When I would make them years ago, the cookies seemed to cover the whole bottom of the cupcake...now it does'nt!

Donna...good idea with the marmalade and chocolate! Yummmyyy!!!


----------



## tigeresss (Nov 17, 2007)

Which section would "Vanilla wafers" be in at the grocery store? Nobody at the grocery store seemed to know what I meant and I couldn't find any.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 17, 2007)

tigeresss said:


> Which section would "Vanilla wafers" be in at the grocery store? Nobody at the grocery store seemed to know what I meant and I couldn't find any.


Vanilla Wafers would be in the cookie section. They're either made by Keebler's or Nabisco.


----------



## Cathy_H (Nov 17, 2007)

> what else would/could you use besides canned Cherries


?

Canned strawberry pie filling


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 17, 2007)

I made then this morning, and gee~~~ I really cant tell you how good they were because I only got to "sample" 2 of them,




my son and daughter came over and I had them in the fridge. Went out to the barn , and came back and the plate was empty.



I would have to say they were VERY GOOD. I made mine in the mini muffin pans, I got about 36 out of the recipe. The nila wafers were a little bit to big to actually fit all the way down to the bottom of the cups, so I was only able to put a good tablespoon of filling on each one, but they did puff up and it was the ideal size for just a tart size cheesecake. I topped them with smashed up peppermint sticks. Definitely making them at x-mas. Have you ever made pecan tarts with a cream cheese mix cup and pecan filling? Those are really good too. Corinne


----------



## Sterling (Nov 17, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> I made then this morning, and gee~~~ I really cant tell you how good they were because I only got to "sample" 2 of them,
> 
> 
> 
> ...






AWesome!!! Did you ask your son and daughter how they tasted?





Is that pecan tart recipe easy? Can you tel I like "easy"?


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 17, 2007)

This is the recipe for Pecan Tassies. It was in the bunch of recipes I listed the site for yesterday (listed as "recipes galore"). They're not "as" easy but taste just like tiny pecan pies.

Pecan Tassies

1-3 ounce package cream cheese, softened

1/2 butter or margarine, softened

1 cup All-Purpose Flour

1 large egg

3/4 cup packed brown sugar

1 tablespoon butter or margarine, softened

1 teaspoon vanilla extract

1/8 teaspoon salt

1 cup chopped pecans

Instructions: Crust: Blend softened cream cheese and 1/2 cup butter or margarine. Stir in flour just until blended. Chill about 1 hour. (You can make this ahead and chill it for up to 24 hours if your short on time.) Preheat oven to 325 F. Shape dough into 24 one-inch balls and press into ungreased 1 1/2 inch muffin cups (mini-muffin size)to make a shallow shell. Filling: Beat egg, brown sugar, 1 tablespoon butter or margarine, vanilla and salt. Sprinkle 1/2 cup pecans on dough in muffin tins. Add egg mixture and sprinkle with remaining pecans. Bake 20 to 25 minutes or until set. Cool in pans on wire rack.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 17, 2007)

Ohhh those sound pretty easy as far as ingredients go! Thanks for posting that and thank you for posting that recipe site too!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 17, 2007)

...there you go , and I didnt even have to get my recipe out



They are really good and do taste like Pecan pie. They are not that hard to make either. Do you like salads? I have a good and easy BLT salad,(Bacon-lettuce-tomato). Here it is if you like salads..BLT SALAD

1 box med. shells, cook and cool

2 diced up tomatoes

1 diced up onion

2 cups miracle whip

2cups of Bacon-Tomato salad dressing, mix it all together and chill.

and here is another colorful one for x-mas.

Southern Salad;

1-8oz cream cheese

1 can sweetened condensed milk

1 can cherry pie filling

1 can drained crushed pineapple

1 large cool whip

can add walnuts if you want to.

Beat the cream cheese until fluffy, add the milk, and then fold in the rest and mix good. Refrigerate.

Hows that for simple






and here is a good simple one for Turkey day.

Layered Pumpkin Dessert

1 package of Hostess Twinkies (10 twinkies)

1-8oz cream cheese

1 cup powdered sugar

1-8oz container of cool whip, thawed and divided

2 pks of instant vanilla pudding (the small pkgs)

1-15 oz can of pumpkin

1 1/2 teas. pumpkin pie spice

1 cup of milk

slice the twinkies lengthwise and put them cream side up in a 9 x13 pan.

Mix the cream cheese, powdered sugar, and 1/2 of the cool whip till smooth, spread this over the twinkies

Combine the pudding, pumpkin, pie spice and milk, mix this up till its well blended, and spread this over the

creamcheese mixture. Then spread the remaining cool whip over this, and sprinkle the top with a little bit of pumpkin pie spice.

It has more ingredients but its really easy and good. Corinne


----------



## Sterling (Nov 18, 2007)

OK...now my mouth is watering and it's not even lunchtime yet!!!!





Those recipes sound wonderfully easy!!! I think I want to try that southern salad!!!

Oh was wondering...when you say "Large Coolwhip".....how big is the container?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 18, 2007)

oh great ...now your going to ask me a question I cant answer



I have the small one in the freezer and that is 8 ozs and I know the bigger one is twice that size so probably 16 ozs. . I'll let you know tomorrow when I run to the store and buy more



You'll love the Southern Salad. I have a few more recipes for salads like that if you want them let me know. Corinne


----------



## Sterling (Nov 18, 2007)

Do share....do share......they sound so simple and that's right up my alley! OK.....I think I've only ever bought the 8 oz. Cool Whip, but if they don't have the big one at the groceries I'll just double up on the little one.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 18, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> Thank You !!!!
> I think I can do this
> 
> 
> ...




MINI chocolate chips YUM YUM


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 18, 2007)

Here is a salad I just made tonight. Don't really know the name of it..so call it whatever you want



but its good. I make it a lot in summer. 1 head broccoli

1 head cauliflower

1 med. onion

1/2 c. bacon bits ( or fried up bacon in pieces)

2 c. salad dressing

1/4 c. Parmesan cheese, grated

Chop broccoli and cauliflower into bite-size florets. Chop up onion and add to broccoli mixture. Stir in bacon. Stir together salad dressing and Parmesan cheese and mix into salad. Chill

Pistachio Whip-

1 pkg.instant pistachio pudding

1 can crushed pineapple

1 cup mini marshmallows (I don't always put them in it)

1 9oz cool whip (the little one



)

1/2 cup nuts

1/2 cup maraschino cherries

Stir everything together, eat and enjoy





Easy Fruit Salad

1 ~16 oz fruit cocktail

1~ 8 oz crushed (or the tidbits) pineapple

1 ~11 oz mandarin oranges

1 small package instant vanilla pudding

2 cups mini marshmallows (opt)

1~8 oz cool whip (the small one



)

drain the oranges but leave all the rest with there juice, stir in the pudding. eat and enjoy.

Here is a super easy candy "turtle" recipe. my grand kids Love to make this! (yeah its that easy



)

1 bag Rollo's candy (there are about 63 pcs in a bag) so ...

63 mini knot pretzels

63 pecans

Set the oven to 125, Place the pretzels on a cookie sheet, top each one with a Rollo, put this in the oven till the Rollo is soft (about 3-4 minutes) take out, and press a piece of pecan on the top of each one. (press it down). After the Rollo hardens up again..eat and enjoy





Here is another one I make a lot at Christmas ~

Burrito Orderves

1~8 oz cream cheese

1~16 oz sour cream

1~4 oz green chilies

1~4 oz diced olives

1 cup shredded cheese

1 med onion

Mix it all up and spread on burritos, sprinkle a little crushed red pepper on the top, roll up and chill about 1 to 2 hours, slice, and serve with salsa.

Anyone else have any good easy recipes to post?? Corinne


----------



## Sterling (Nov 18, 2007)

Those all sound YUMMY!!! I think I may take a crack at the turtles for Christmas!! I'll have to dig in my recipe file for more easy recipes. I was looking in there last weekend because we had a family reunion and I did'nt want to take just any bakery pie so I decided to whip up these min cheesecakes and take them along with me. I don't think there were any left AFTER the dinner......everyone took them before...they're that tempting...LOL.....


----------



## Sonya (Nov 18, 2007)

They look great, I'll have to try it...you said it makes 12...I only see 11 in the first picture



...I know, you just had to test it...lol...

I suppose you can make it with strawberry filling (or whatever filling) instead, I'm not a cherry fan.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 18, 2007)

Sonya said:


> They look great, I'll have to try it...you said it makes 12...I only see 11 in the first picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad I was'nt swallowing water at the same time I read this!!



I was wondering if anyone was gonna notice that!!! DH is usually my taste tester ginea pig!



Almost lost one to the pups too!!! BEFORE the filling went on.

Yep you can use whatever filling you want for the top...and others here have given some other good ideas as to toppings too.


----------



## Devon (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow I want those SO bad I love them!!!!!!!


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 18, 2007)

thank you for posting this recipe. My husband is VERY excited that I will be making them for Thanksgiving. He even went shopping with me for the ingredients, and we selected Raspberries for the topping since I'm not crazy about cherries (LOVE them fresh but won't touch most other cherry flavored stuff).

Andrea


----------



## Denise (Nov 19, 2007)

I finally got all the ingredients and am giving them a try tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 26, 2009)

I just wanted to bump this WAY up...

I made these for Christmas in '07 and now apparently it is a TRADITION that I have to make them for both family events.

This is a GREAT recipe and SO easy...

You all should try it... I make mine half with raspberry filling and half get Belgian Chocolate chips sprinkled on top prior to baking. Mmmm...

Andrea


----------



## maplegum (Nov 26, 2009)

The recipe made it all the way over here to Australia a while back too. I also am the 'mini cheesecake' baker of the family for any event. I don't mind, everyone loves them and they are so easy!


----------



## Sterling (Nov 26, 2009)

Andrea & Maplegum...that is just awesome!! I'll have to try them with the choc chips! I've passed this recipe onto family members and when we have a reunion you can bet these little mini cheesecakes make it every time!


----------



## Bozley (Nov 26, 2009)

These recipes look delicious!

If you want Makayla to include them in her fundraiser cookbook for pancreatic cancer in memory of Linda Best please PM me. You can also email her recipes to [email protected] As of today she has 92 recipes! Her goal is 250 and the deadline is January 15th. The books will come out in time for Easter, Mother's Day & show season.

Thanks!

Sue


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Nov 27, 2009)

Bump!

These recipes are great! Thanks.

Would love to hear other quick and easy recipes to make for Christmas gifting. Our neighbors usually give cookies, candy and homemade treats to one another. Would like to have more easy recipes to add for this year.

Gosh, sure glad I read this thread.


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 27, 2009)

As for gift-giving, remember that cheesecakes need to be refrigerated at all times.

Tips I use:

Ensure your eggs sit at room temperature for 30 mins prior to use.

Mix in eggs one at a time, beating until just mixed in.

Use a fresh lemon, squeezed.

Use pure Vanilla extract, not imitation.

Use at least half of the low-fat Neufchatel cream cheese for slightly lower calories to make this treat a TAD more healthy! You won't notice any difference in taste.

MMmmmmmmm I've already started stocking up, I double the recipe and make two batches!

Andrea


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 18, 2010)

Since the holidays are here again, I want to bump this WAY up again because this is my FAVORITE recipe EVER I think... and both my side of the family and my husband's side look forward to us making it every year since... 2007 now? How time flies.

At any rate, these are EASY to make and SO yummy!

Enjoy!

Andrea


----------



## jayne (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for resurrecting this thread! I was hoping to see it again! Great recipes!


----------



## uwharrie (Nov 19, 2010)

I make something simular that isfat and sugar free and not baked.

5 minute cheese cake

1 package fat free Cream Cheese

12 oz skim milk

1 package sugar free instant pudding ( any flavor I like lemon)

12 sugar free vanilla wafers

Crush vanilla wafers and sprinkle in the bottom of 6 ramikins or parfit glasses ( I actually use those small gladware containers)

Pour milk into a blender, add cream cheese and blend on low just until smooth. While blender is still running add the pudding mix and blend until just well mixed.

pour mixture over wafers and chill. about 80 cals a serving.

You can also put this in a graham craker crust.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow! Has it been THAT long??? This is one our favs for the holidays as well....I'm glad to see others enjoying this recipe as much as we have thru the years.


----------



## sundancer (Nov 19, 2010)

I love this recipe! I also mix in mini chocolate chips in the cheesecake batter --yummy!!!


----------



## wantminimore (Nov 21, 2010)

They sound yummy, i'm going to make them for Thanksgiving but i will have to make a batch before hand to try out


----------



## disneyhorse (Dec 23, 2010)

(Bump) Just cuz I'm making them for Christmas and I want to find the recipe since I moved and can't find where I wrote it down...


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 23, 2010)

Defintely worth bumping up - these are amazing!!!!!








Liz R.


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 10, 2012)

Almost every year around this time I try to bump this particular thread. I've made these every single year for Christmas since this thread posted and I'm now "famous" for them. One of my very very favorite recipes and so easy!!!


----------



## Sterling (Nov 11, 2012)

This has been an all time favorite at our house. Glad you and yours are enjoying them! I've passed them on to our younger family members thru the years and its become a tradition!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm so glad you bumped this up again -- this is the BEST recipe!!!!





Liz N.


----------



## Mona (Nov 11, 2012)

Does anyone know if these can be made and then frozen and taken out and thawed as needed?


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't know, Mona.... I make 3-4 dozen every Christmas and they only last a couple days in the fridge before they're all gone


----------



## Mona (Nov 12, 2012)

I like to do a bunch of baking and then freeze it all taking out a few of these and a few of those to arrange on a tray throughout the holidays, so that was why I was wondering.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 12, 2012)

I've never tried it Mona, but I don't see why not as regular cheesecake can be frozen. If I were to freeze it I would only freeze the "cake" itself, but put the fruit topping on fresh after they thawed.


----------



## Mona (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 12, 2012)

You're welcome.....let us know if you do end up freezing them and how they turn out.


----------



## Mona (Nov 12, 2012)

OK, will do. Thanks Cheyenne.


----------

